# Bands that use an ENGL Invader



## Devon8822 (Jun 17, 2010)

Hey guys, can we list some bands that use the ENGL Invader, and what album they used it on? I know Fellsilent use it live, but not on the album. Anybody know any other bands that do use it on their album?


----------



## Devon8822 (Jun 18, 2010)

Srsly, no bands use the Invader eh? Bammmpp


----------



## jaretthale78 (Jun 18, 2010)

i think bulb used to use one, necrophagist to, maybe


----------



## Devon8822 (Jun 18, 2010)

Bulb recorded the Periphery album with AxeFX, he just did some random recordings with the Invader before that. Necrophagist, used the SE.


----------



## jaretthale78 (Jun 18, 2010)

Devon8822 said:


> Bulb recorded the Periphery album with AxeFX, he just did some random recordings with the Invader before that. Necrophagist, used the SE.


 sorry for my ignorance, i should learn my shit b4hand


----------



## Devon8822 (Jun 18, 2010)

no worries dude, I hope somebody knows of a couple though, I would really like to hear some fully produced recordings of this amp.


----------



## Larrikin666 (Jun 18, 2010)

Necrophagist uses the SE and Savage. Ryan from The Black Dahlia Murder uses the Invader.


----------



## Devon8822 (Jun 18, 2010)

None of Ryans recordings with BDM are with an Invader.


----------



## paintkilz (Jun 19, 2010)

pretty sure when periphery last played here they all used invaders, and circle of contempt as well.


----------



## bulb (Jun 19, 2010)

we used them live but never on recordings, now we are all axefx


----------



## Devon8822 (Jun 19, 2010)

hmm why is that? Why dont you use the AXEFX live as well?


----------



## Prydogga (Jun 19, 2010)

They all do now, they weren't before, they only had 1 Axe Fx unit.


----------



## PeteyG (Jun 19, 2010)

The EP recordings for Rise To Remain uses an ENGL Invader for one of the rhythm guitar sides and all of the leads.

Rise To Remain on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

However Ben Tovey, the guitarist who used to use it has now also gone all Axe FX Ultra.


----------



## shogunate (Jun 19, 2010)

John Kempainen from BDM used the Invader to record Nocturnal with, not sure what Brian was using for that one. John also used the Invader live for the rest of his stint with them. There was a thread some guy made who sold John the powerball, he wanted to swap it for the Invader and got it but never paid the difference, the guy was pissed. Anyway 

The engl website is kinda useless, all the artist quotes are "My engl amp rocks!! Generic description of finding my holy grail of tone!! Paid statement that I won't use any other amp!!" But rarely mention any models  but apparently Paul Allender's been using an Invader.

I'd venture over to netmusicians.org and see what you can dig up to get a feel for the amp


----------



## omgmjgg (Jun 19, 2010)

I know one of the guitarist from Structures uses an Invader now, he didn't on their new album. Josh from Danza, recorded with the Invader on Danza 3 and it's his current live set up as well.


----------



## Samer (Jun 19, 2010)

I use one with my band, its my favorite amp at this time. 

I just did some rough recordings with it today, check it out 

Dybbuk on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Dehumanize (Jun 20, 2010)

The Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza uses two Engl Invaders on stage. Good amps, terrible band.


----------



## Spondus (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm pretty sure loomis used an invader, but more recently the fireball 100


----------



## Samer (Jun 20, 2010)

For me personally i tried out every ENGL, and my favorite was the Invader; it had the smoothest tone but was still really tight.


----------



## yetti (Jun 21, 2010)

Trent from After The Burial uses an Invader live. I'm not sure if he records with it, though.


----------



## TMM (Jun 21, 2010)

Spondus said:


> I'm pretty sure loomis used an invader, but more recently the fireball 100



I thought Loomis was on the SE previously (?). I could be thinking of Broderick, though.



Dehumanize said:


> The Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza uses two Engl Invaders on stage. Good amps, terrible band.



That sounds like an opinion to me. And a wrong one, at that 

Kidding, but seriously, IIRC even Tosin called them 'very creative'. It may not be your style, but I think they're pretty inventive, and I personally love Josh's playing style.


----------



## Dehumanize (Jun 21, 2010)

It's just chugs and boring dissonant riffage, just like a thousand other scenester bands around today.

Sorry, I listen to real metal.


----------



## sunbasket (Jun 21, 2010)

I just checked out the Rise to Remain myspace and personally I love how those two songs sound. The leads were extra-extra smooth, facilitating the player's style... and rhythm remained just biting enough.

Also: I'd never heard of Tony Danza so I looked them up. Lol, has anyone seen this: Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza on the Tony Danza Show


----------



## Marmaduke (Jun 21, 2010)

May be of interest to some of you, Bulb just posted this on his facebook -

"Gettin ready to sell a TON of sweet gear to fund a bunch of new sweet gear!
Will post details as soon as i have pics, but my Diezel Herbert is for sale and maybe possibly my engl invader.
Selling my Mystic Dream w/Piezo Petrucci 6 string (with Bareknuckle painkiller!), Jackson RR24, My Scott French SF3 Custom guitar, Dragonburst Carvin 7 string (with lundgren m7 in the bridge) and my Vigier Excalibur maybe."


----------



## groph (Jun 21, 2010)

Incinerate recorded their most recent album "Anatomize" with an Invader 150 I'm pretty sure.

Shitty tone IMO, but I'm just a hater. Incinerate are sick though.


----------



## Philligan (Jun 21, 2010)

TMM said:


> I thought Loomis was on the SE previously (?). I could be thinking of Broderick, though.



I know he used a Powerball for a lot of stuff. I can't say he doesn't use anything else, but all the pictures/videos that I'm certain about are Powerball.


----------



## Philligan (Jun 21, 2010)

And by "he" I mean Chris Broderick haha.


----------



## MTech (Jun 21, 2010)

Paul (Cradle of Filth) was raving about the new one at NAMM.

I'm pretty sure After The Burial is switching to AxeFX, Trent hadn't yet on the last tour but it was looking like it was going that way.


----------



## davidengel (Jun 22, 2010)

MTech said:


> Paul (Cradle of Filth) was raving about the new one at NAMM.
> 
> I'm pretty sure After The Burial is switching to AxeFX, Trent hadn't yet on the last tour but it was looking like it was going that way.



I randomly ran into an Engl Invader ad on Craigslist, turns out it was one of the guitarists for After the Burial (It didn't say who, but the ad said he played in the band) and that he was switching to an AxeFX.

Looks like everyone is going with AxeFX, if only I had the money I would join them.


----------



## 7slinger (Jun 22, 2010)

davidengel said:


> I randomly ran into an Engl Invader ad on Craigslist, turns out it was one of the guitarists for After the Burial (It didn't say who, but the ad said he played in the band) and that he was switching to an AxeFX.



I saw that ad as well


----------



## josh pelican (Jun 22, 2010)

If I'm not mistaken, Mille and Sami from Kreator use (used?) Invaders.

Same with Bart from Quo Vadis.


----------



## Samer (Jun 22, 2010)

Guitarist for Hammerfall uses an Invader, he sounded fucking amazing live BTW.


----------



## Enselmis (Jun 22, 2010)

Decrepit Birth uses Invaders.


----------



## deathsguitarist (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm going to be using an Invader with the band Epicurean.


----------



## MTech (Jun 26, 2010)

davidengel said:


> I randomly ran into an Engl Invader ad on Craigslist, turns out it was one of the guitarists for After the Burial (It didn't say who, but the ad said he played in the band) and that he was switching to an AxeFX.
> 
> Looks like everyone is going with AxeFX, if only I had the money I would join them.



Justin switched last tour and his tone was incredible they run them direct and only use the poweramp to get stage volume until they get in-ears. Trent just got his the other day so they're both running AxeFX now.


----------



## The Scenic View (Sep 4, 2010)

Loomis uses a Savage now, and a band called Structures uses an Invader 150 (well at least one of their guitarists does lol).


----------



## Alekke (Sep 5, 2010)

Larrikin666 said:


> Necrophagist uses the SE and Savage. Ryan from The Black Dahlia Murder uses the Invader.



watched both bands on brutal assault this year ... Muhamed used something not quite sure, never see that before or on engl website ... it looked like engl poweramp but with more knobs where vent grill is. Some sort of rack head... and isp decimator in rack. Other guy used mesa.
BDM were all 6505.

Kreator uses Invaders now.


----------



## Larrikin666 (Sep 5, 2010)

Alekke said:


> watched both bands on brutal assault this year ... Muhamed used something not quite sure, never see that before or on engl website ... it looked like engl poweramp but with more knobs where vent grill is. Some sort of rack head... and isp decimator in rack. Other guy used mesa.
> BDM were all 6505.
> 
> Kreator uses Invaders now.



It's an old ENGL e860 rackhead. I don't know anyone else in the country who has one.


----------



## Alekke (Sep 5, 2010)

Yes! That one! 






I have a closer photo on my other comp but I'm too lazy right now.


----------



## Larrikin666 (Sep 5, 2010)

It's a pretty awesome. I love it.


----------



## Deathbringer769 (Sep 5, 2010)

deathsguitarist said:


> I'm going to be using an Invader with the band Epicurean.


Word. I played with you guys awhile ago in my old band Insinerated. I'm now in Decaysia, happily playing my Invader 150.


----------



## Krucifixtion (Sep 5, 2010)

I play an Invader 150 in my band 60 Grit from CT. We played the other night and I ended up using my 5150 II, because long story I ordered a case for the Invader and still haven't gotten it...kind of pissed right now, but anyway didn't want to throw the Invader in the trailer with all the other stuff. The 5150 still sounded good, but I did miss that nice full thick and clear tone of the Invader!


----------



## noob_pwn (Sep 6, 2010)

thy art is murder - infinite death EP was an invader, "the adversary" was an invader & MI audio Megalith blended together (leads are on a boss Gt Pro)


----------



## Bear_Master (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm pretty sure Victor Smolsky (Rage) uses one on Welcome to the other side.


----------



## Enselmis (Mar 9, 2011)

Looks like Leah from Aliases used an Invader 150 on their forthcoming album, at least according to their facebook.


----------



## Pascal-Darrell (Mar 9, 2011)

Rage ? (Victor Smolski)


----------

